# Dolomiten Transalp



## mroppelt (11. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

wir sind eine Gruppe von 4 Personen die im Juli eine Transalp vom Zillertal bzw. Innsbruck zum Gardasee machen wollen. Da sich hier sehr viele Experten tummeln wollte ich mal nachfragen ob irgendjemand eine  Route empfehlen bzw. eine zur Verfügung stellen kann. Bisher haben wir folgende Routen in der engeren Auswahl:

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.76509.html
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.69681.html
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.106140.html (den Tag 3 mit der Federgabel gestalten wir etwas anders)

Könnt Ihr diese empfehlen bzw. habt Ihr bessere Ideen  bzw. Vorschläge bzw. Verbesserungspotential? Tagesleistung soll zwischen 1800 bis 2200 hm liegen. Je nach zu fahrenden kms. Danke vorab. Max Singletrail S2...

Nachtrag: Trage- und Schiebepassagen sollten eher vermieden werden. Ich weiss, dass das nicht geht, aber soweit möglich möchten wir lieber fahren 

Über ein paar Ideenvorschläge würde ich mich freuen..


----------



## McNulty (11. Februar 2016)

Ja - vergesst das Zillertal
Best of Dolos:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/dolomitenrudne-8-tage-inkl-track.544250/#post-12157150


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (11. Februar 2016)

Das kommt drauf an was Ihr fahren wollt. Wenn es um Abfahrten mit netten Trails geht hätte ich da diverse Anregungen, wobei ich nicht davor zurückschrecke Seilbahnen zu benutzen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/alpencross-2014-brauche-ein-paar-tips.716367/

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/alpencross-september-2015.762701/


----------



## Mausoline (11. Februar 2016)

mroppelt schrieb:


> ......
> http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.76509.html
> da hats aber einige Schiebepassagen dabei und lange Tagesetappen...ob das mit eurer Tagesleistung zusammenpaßt
> im Schnitt so 2350 hm/Tag .......





mroppelt schrieb:


> ......
> http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.69681.html
> auch nicht ohne Schiebepassagen .......





mroppelt schrieb:


> ......
> http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.106140.html (den Tag 3 mit der Federgabel gestalten wir etwas anders)
> Pfundererjoch ist auf jden Fall Schiebepassage .......




und in den Dolos ist es oft sausteil und grobschottrig, da kommt schon die ein oder andere Schiebepassage.....aber schööön 
Schieben und Tragen kann sich lohnen


----------



## cschaeff (11. Februar 2016)

@mroppelt
Servus!
Ich würde die erste Tour im Eingangspost leicht modifizieren: Nach dem Tuxer Joch den Brenner Grenzkamm mitnehmen. Nach dem Schlüsseljoch noch das Pfunderer Joch dranhängen. Geht dann aber in Richtung 600 km und 20.000 HM. 10 Fahrtage, wenns keine Hetzerei werden soll. Schieben/Tragen am Tuxer runter (Abschnitt im Wald vor dem flacheren Talboden (30 Minuten), Pfunderer Joch rd. 2 h (je nach Schneelage), Fanes runter nach St. Kassian (30 Minuten). 
In Arabba die Seilbahn zur Porta Vescovo nehmen (die Auffahrt durchs Skigebiet ist nicht sehr erbaulich...).
Eine Hammer-Tour, konditionell wie panoramamäßig. 
Übernachtungs-Highlights: Sattelbergalm (Richtung Brenner-Grenzkamm), Lavarellahütte (Fanes), Bindelweghütte
Wenn ihr abspecken müsst, würde ich in Gries starten. Schade ums Karwendel aber EINEN Tod muss man sterben...


----------



## mroppelt (12. Februar 2016)

Hallo,
danke erstmal für die Antworten. Das Karwendelgebirge kennen wir schon von 2015. Daher können wir darauf verzichten. 30 min Schieben bzw. Tragen ist nicht das Problem. Das kennen wir schon von der Albrecht Route. Uns geht es darum nicht mehr zu Schieben als zu Fahren. Die Tips sehen wir uns an. Es klingt aber anhand der Antworten so, als wären wir mit der Vorauswahl schon nahe dran...mir war wichtig Tips zu bekommen wo wir aufgrund Eurer Erfahrungen evtl. umplanen sollten. Wenn jemand im Forum einen nahezu perfekten Track hat, dann gerne einstellen. Seilbahnfahrten wollten wir am besten vermeiden. Wenn es aber an der ein oder anderen Stelle sinnvoller ist dann ist das kein Problem. Einfach Empfehlungen geben und wir werden uns sicher an den Tips orientieren. Danke vorab. 
Wir haben aber nur 7 Fahrtage Zeit. Denn schliesslich wollen wir einen Fahrfreien Tag am Gardasee geniessen...bevor wir wieder zurück müssen.

Also Tips Tips Tips...oder sogar komplette Tracks 

Markus


----------



## Andi_85 (14. Februar 2016)

Hier auch noch ein Vorschlag:
http://mwagner.de/mtb-und-wandern/touren/mountainbike-transalp-2013/

Diese werden wir Anfang September nachfahren. Falls zu dieser Tour noch jemand Tipps hat wär ich auch hier dankbar.


----------



## Tomatchen85 (15. Februar 2016)

Vielen Dank an die Tolle Zusammenstellung, wir haben auch vor die Dolomiten zum GardaSee zu befahren. Dies soll im September vorscih gehen!
Albrecht Route haben wir bereits 2013 gemacht und dieses Jahr sollen es die Dolomiten werden!

Danke


----------



## isartrails (16. Februar 2016)

mroppelt schrieb:


> ...Wenn jemand im Forum einen nahezu perfekten Track hat, dann gerne einstellen.


Ich sag mal so: einen perfekten Track in den Dolomiten gibt's nicht. Es gibt sehr viele, sehr schöne Routenlegungen.
Wenn du die Suchfunktion benutzt hättest, wär dir aufgefallen, dass die Frage nach der Dolomitentransalp gefühlt schon tausend Mal gestellt wurde. Warum ist das so? Weil die Dolomiten ein tolles Gebirge mit einer Vielzahl an Streckenmöglichkeiten sind. Es hat allerdings den Nachteil, dass sich keine Ideallinie aufdrängt. Versucht man, die Dolomiten-Highlights aneinanderzureihen, dann bekommt man etwa 20 ziemlich wirre Zickzackkurse, die einen wochenlang ins Gebirge binden würde.
Es hat also meiner Meinung nach keinen großen Sinn, nach DER Route zu fragen. Dazu gibt es zu viele und die persönlichen Vorlieben einzelner dürften weit auseinandergehen.
Ich bin 2014 diese Transalp durch die Dolomiten gefahren. Eine unter hunderten Möglichkeiten.


----------



## McNulty (18. Februar 2016)

isartrails schrieb:


> Es hat also meiner Meinung nach keinen großen Sinn, nach DER Route zu fragen. Dazu gibt es zu viele und die persönlichen Vorlieben einzelner dürften weit auseinandergehen.


 Genau.
Allerallererste Entscheidung: Richtig durch die Dolos - dann erst in Bruneck oder Brixen anfangen ODER
mit Anfahrt durch Wetterstein und/oder Karwendel, Zillertal usw. oder


----------



## mroppelt (18. Februar 2016)

Hallo, ich war gestern zusammen mit einem Freund mal etwas länger mit Basecamp am Suchen und optimieren. Dabei sind wir auf folgende Routen bzw. Etappenplanung gekommen. So richtig optimal ist das noch nicht, da das Pfitscher und Pfunderer Joch an einem Tag hart werden könnte. Was meint Ihr? Habt Ihr noch Ideen oder Übernachtungsvorschläge? Ob die km und hm stimmen bin ich mir auch nicht so 100% sicher. Was haltet Ihr davon?

Aktuell ist die Planung so:

Tag 1: Fr.  Weerberg – Ginzling	  42km / 1900hm
Tag 2: Sa.  Ginzling – Ehrenburg (Königsetappe)  85km / 2500hm
_(alternativ: Umfahrung Pfunderer Joch, Track suchen)_
_Highlight: Pfitscher Joch u. Pfunderer Joch_
Tag 3: So.  Ehrenburg(bzw. Niedervintl) – Fanes Alp  60km / 1820hm
_Highlight: Hüttenübernachtung auf Fanes Alp oder Rifugio Lavarella_
Tag4: Mo.  Fanes Alp – Moena	65km / 1700hm
_(Tag4 /5 müssen noch optimiert werden bzgl.  Höhenmeter)_
_Highlight: Bindelweg ab Porta Vescova (ggf. Seilbahn Europa I&II)_
Tag5: Di.  Moena – Caoria	  68km / 2350hm
_(Tag4 /5 müssen noch optimiert werden bzgl.  Höhenmeter)_
Tag6: Mi.  Caoria – Caldonazzo 
Tag7: Do.  Caldonazzo – Torbole

Da wir das zum ersten mal selbst planen ist das gar nicht so einfach 
Thanx an alle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (18. Februar 2016)

Den ersten Tag würde ich bis zum Schleegeis hoch (Dominikus-Hütte?). Dann am nächsten Morgen vor den Touristenhorden rauf zum Pfitscher. Dann beginnt ihr am späten Vormittag den Einstieg zum Pfunderer. Ginzling-Schleegeis ist leicht zum fahren (Asphalt sowie kleine Trailumfahrung weiter oben).


----------



## Speedskater (18. Februar 2016)

Lad mal die GPS-Tracks z.B. bei gpsies hoch und verlink die, dann können wir dir besser helfen.

z.B. von Niedervintl würde ich mit der Bahn nach St. Lorenzen fahren (das sind 1,5 h Asphaltgerolle), mit der Seilbahn auf den Kronplatz und von da zur Lavarella Hütte.


----------



## mroppelt (18. Februar 2016)

Als Basis unserer Tour wollten wir nun diese verwenden

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.108433.html

Auf Basis dieser Tour haben wir o.g. Etappenplanung gemacht, wobei wir den Teer und Schiebeanteil nicht kennen. Vielleicht kennt der eine oder andere die Tourabschnitte bzw. sinnvolle und gute Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten. Baseline ist ca. 2000 hm +/- 250 hm bei einer vernünftigen km Zahl . Es soll keiner Hetzerei werden...


----------



## Speedskater (18. Februar 2016)

Ich gehe davon aus, dass du das nicht gelesen hast:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/alpencross-2014-brauche-ein-paar-tips.716367/
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/alpencross-september-2015.762701/

Weil in diesen Berichten einige Teile der Strecke beschrieben sind mit GPS-Daten und durchaus auch Alternativen zu den Strecken in deiner Tour-Basis. Alleine der 7. Tag von deiner Basis ist übles Asphaltgeschraddel.


----------



## mroppelt (19. Februar 2016)

@isartrails: Wie war denn deine Etappenplanung? Passt das ungefähr zu unserer Tagesleistung? Übernachtungen ?


----------



## isartrails (19. Februar 2016)

Du solltest wirklich die Strecken ansehen, die hier hilfsbereite User verlinken!

Zu deiner Strecke und euren Tagesleistungen kann ich nichts sagen. Den Höhenangaben aus den Trackportalen vertraue ich sowieso nie.
Da deine Strecke mit unserer nicht wirklich viel zu tun hat, nützen dir unsere Übernachtungen recht wenig, da deckt sich kaum was, du fährst ja ganz woanders. Wir sind in 7 Fahretappen vom Pustertal an den Gardasee gefahren, du willst in der gleichen Zeit vom Inntal ans Ziel gelangen. Allein das sagt, dass das zwei unterschiedliche Paar Stiefel sind.

Wir haben Stopp gemacht in: Lavarellehütte/Fanes, Hotel in Alleghe, Capanna Cervino/Passo Rolle, Malga Conseria/Passo Cinque Croci, Rifugio Adriana (ex Malga Moline)/Altopiano di Asiago, Rifugio Stella d'Italia/Folgaria, Hotel in Riva

Der ursprüngliche Plan war, in Bayern im Chiemgau zu starten: Prien am Cheimsee, Kössen, Kirchberg, Wildkogel, Krimmler Tauern, Bruneck. Irgendwann in der Planung habe ich dann eingesehen, dass das 10 Etappen werden und den Teilnehmern nicht zuzumuten ist. Wir sind dann in Bruneck los.
Meine Route war stark singletraillastig, nach dem Geschmack meiner TN sogar zu sehr. Die waren abends jeweils ziemlich fertig.
In meinem GPS-Track sind nicht alle Trails drin, weil ich ein paar Perlen nicht öffentlich machen wollte. Vom Passo Cinque Croci sind wir anders ins Valsugana runter gefahren, als es der Track glauben macht. Ebenso am letzten Tag von Serrada runter nach Roveredo.

Bei deiner Planung ist wirklich sehr viel Straße drin. Lade deinen Track auf Gpsies, denn das Checken auf gps-tour.info ist total unkomfortabel. Bin bis heute nicht dahinter gekommen, wie man sich die Karte auf Bildschirmgröße vergrößern kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mroppelt (19. Februar 2016)

Hallo Isartrails. Vielen Dank. Mir ist das schon klar, dass die Routen zwei unterschiedliche paar Steifel sind. Sorry für die Verwirrung!! Wir sind nicht darauf festgenagelt, dass wir unbedingt in Zillertal oder am Brenner starten müssen. Wir wollen schöne Landschaften, schöne und für uns fahrbare Trails (S1 - S2) fahren. Der Startort spielt dabei keine grosse Rolle. Wichtig für uns ist die Fanes Alp und den Bindelweg mitzunehmen. Und Ziel sollte der Gardasee sein. Etappen 6-7 bei ca. 1700 - 2250 hm. Daher sind wir ja noch fleissig am Routen suchen bei Gpsies usw.
Danke Euch nochmal


----------



## bikeseppl (19. Februar 2016)

isartrails schrieb:


> Bin bis heute nicht dahinter gekommen, wie man sich die Karte auf Bildschirmgröße vergrößern kann.


Hallo isartrails, es gibt 2 Möglichkeiten.
1. Auf der Karte rechts oben ist der Vollbildmodus, wird aber deine Leiste angezeigt
2. Auf der Karte links unter Zoom +/- das gestrichelte Rechteck anklicken, jetzt das volle Vollbild

Servus Reiner


----------



## isartrails (19. Februar 2016)

bikeseppl schrieb:


> es gibt 2 Möglichkeiten.
> 1. Auf der Karte rechts oben ist der Vollbildmodus, wird aber deine Leiste angezeigt
> 2. Auf der Karte links unter Zoom +/- das gestrichelte Rechteck anklicken, jetzt das volle Vollbild


Hmmm, bei mir ist weder rechts oben auf der Karte noch unter den Zoom-Flächen irgendwas zum Anklicken.
Ich benutze Firefox auf dem Mac...


----------



## Carsten (20. Februar 2016)

Auf meiner Homepage findest du den perfekten Alpencross 2005... Da kannst mal rein schauen ;-)


----------



## isartrails (20. Februar 2016)

Carsten schrieb:


> Auf meiner Homepage findest du den perfekten Alpencross 2005... Da kannst mal rein schauen ;-)


Ohne den GPS-Track oder zumindest eine Kartenskizze wird das für ihn nicht nachvollziehbar sein.
Bei Tag 2 und 3 bin selbst ich geistig ausgestiegen - keine Ahnung, wo du da rumkurvst. Die Höhenprofile helfe nicht wirklich weiter, wenn nicht alle Karten vor einem liegen.
Ach und übrigens, Tag 6: Zitat: "_...Danach läuft der Trail in zahlreichen Serpentinen auf Waldboden langsam aus bis er bei 1400m leider auf der geteerten Straße vom Passo Cinque Croci endet. Ab hier folgt nun wieder das, was ich auf einem Alpencross hasse wie die Pest: Vernichtung von Höhenmetern auf Asphalt . Leider gibt es auf der endlosen Abfahrt ins 1200m tiefer gelegene Val Sugana keinerlei Alternative zu diesem Weg. "_
Stimmt so nicht, gibt es. Weiter östlich, kannst fast alles ins Valsugana mit kürzeren Gegenanstiegen auf Trail vernichten.


----------



## bikeseppl (21. Februar 2016)

isartrails schrieb:


> Hmmm, bei mir ist weder rechts oben auf der Karte noch unter den Zoom-Flächen irgendwas zum Anklicken.
> Ich benutze Firefox auf dem Mac...


Habe dich missverstanden, du meintest GPS Tour und ich GPSies.

Servus Reiner


----------



## Carsten (21. Februar 2016)

isartrails schrieb:


> Ohne den GPS-Track oder zumindest eine Kartenskizze wird das für ihn nicht nachvollziehbar sein.
> Bei Tag 2 und 3 bin selbst ich geistig ausgestiegen - keine Ahnung, wo du da rumkurvst. Die Höhenprofile helfe nicht wirklich weiter, wenn nicht alle Karten vor einem liegen.
> ....
> , was ich auf einem Alpencross hasse wie die Pest: Vernichtung von Höhenmetern auf Asphalt . Leider gibt es auf der endlosen Abfahrt ins 1200m tiefer gelegene Val Sugana keinerlei Alternative zu diesem Weg. "[/I]
> Stimmt so nicht.



Ist doch dabei
http://m.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=tagschdiygfraaax

Ja, am cinque croci haben wir damals wirklich geschlafen, würde mir nicht nochmals passieren.
Aber das ist ja das schöne an so einer Tour. Sie lässt sich immer nochmal besser machen...


----------



## mroppelt (21. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen. Was haltet Ihr hiervon? Ist der Teeranteil hier auch so hoch wie bei der Eingangs erwähnten Route. Kennt jemand die Route bzw. den Teil nach der Fanes ? Nun auch per Link auf GPSies...

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=csdsncufscmkjedc

Ich hab noch so meine Probleme mit Basecamp bzgl Darstellung und Kartenmaterial. Ich kämpfe noch :-(((


----------



## Andi_85 (21. Februar 2016)

Ich klink mich nochmals ein.
Unsere Tour würde am 03.09. in Brixen starten und geht auch über das Rifugio Averau (2400hm)

Wie ist denn so allgemein die Wetterlage bzw. Schneelage zu dieser Zeit im September?


----------



## isartrails (21. Februar 2016)

mroppelt schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. Was haltet Ihr hiervon? Ist der Teeranteil hier auch so hoch wie bei der Eingangs erwähnten Route. Kennt jemand die Route bzw. den Teil nach der Fanes ? Nun auch per Link auf GPSies...
> 
> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=csdsncufscmkjedc


Die ist um Klassen besser und kommt in großen Teilen unserer sehr nahe.
Ich würde am Anfang nicht von Sterzing übers Pfunderjoch, sondern übers Valser Jöchl ins Pustertal.
Dann, um nicht im Tal rumzugurken, rauf auf die Rodenecker Alm und vom Würzjoch runter nach Zwischenwasser. Zur Pederü gibt's neben der Straße einen Trail.
Hinterm Averau würde ich die Strada de la Vena einbauen, dafür den Monte Fertazza auslassen.
Die Variante von San Tomaso Agordino nach Falcade ist ein zäher Kampf, das sag ich dir gleich. War Transalp Challenge Strecke, also echt boshaft.
Vom Passo Cinque Croci runter gibt's was besseres östlich der Straße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (22. Februar 2016)

Oder um sie noch trailiger zu machen: ab Würzjoch noch zum Gömajoch (10 Min Schieben) und dann den Trail runter nach St. Martin (ist nicht ganz ohne, sprich teilw. gehobener S2). Ansonsten einfach weiter bis zu den Peitlerweisen rollen (höhengleicher Trail) und dann auf Schotter ins Tal (Longiaru/Campill) runter und entlang des Campillbachs raussteuern. In Cortina würd ich auch etwas anders fahren (statt Straße bzw. alternativer sausteiler Schotterampe) bzw. die Seilbahn zum Pie Tofana und ggf. weiter zum Rif. Duca d'Aosta nutzen. Ebenso überlegenswert ist der Seilbahnshuttle hoch zur Scoiattolihütte (Cinque Torri Sessellift), da die Asphaltpiste außer sausteilen Rampen eigtl. nichts Weiteres bietet....


----------



## isartrails (22. Februar 2016)

dede schrieb:


> überlegenswert ist der Seilbahnshuttle hoch zur Scoiattolihütte (Cinque Torri Sessellift), da die Asphaltpiste außer sausteilen Rampen eigtl. nichts Weiteres bietet....


Korrekt! Den Rat habe schon ich seinerzeit befolgt. Die Straßenauffahrt taugt nur zur Egobestärkung der Jeden-Meter-aus-eigener-Kraft-gefahren-Hardliner.


----------



## dede (22. Februar 2016)

isartrails schrieb:


> Jeden-Meter-aus-eigener-Kraft-gefahren-Hardliner.


 
Und die können sich ja auch noch (meist zumindest in großen Teilen vergeblich) an der Schotterampe hoch zur Averauhütte austoben!


----------



## isartrails (22. Februar 2016)

bikeseppl schrieb:


> Habe dich missverstanden, du meintest GPS Tour und ich GPSies.


Eben! Aus dem Grund benutze auch ich Gpsies und nicht GPS-Tour...
Das einzig brauchbare an GPS Tour ist die "Radarkarte".


----------



## isartrails (22. Februar 2016)

dede schrieb:


> Und die können sich ja auch noch (meist zumindest in großen Teilen vergeblich) an der Schotterampe hoch zur Averauhütte austoben!


Und auch hier hast du wieder einmal recht.


----------



## isartrails (22. Februar 2016)

Carsten schrieb:


> Ist doch dabei
> http://m.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=tagschdiygfraaax


Sind die Tracks auf deinem Blog verlinkt?
Ich habe nichts gesehen...


----------



## Carsten (22. Februar 2016)

Ja, sind sie. Nicht einzeln bei jedem Tag aber auf der Startseite der Tour ;-)


----------



## mroppelt (22. Februar 2016)

@isartrails: OK, danke für den Tipp. Ich werde versuchen dies mal so zu planen. Sind die von Dir genannten Strecken gut fahrbar ? Bzgl. der Etappe nach Falcade. Was kann man hier als Alternative machen? Wie gesagt sind wir nicht darauf erpicht jeden Lift zu nehmen. Lieber die Strecke entsprechend anpassen. Auch bzgl. Trage und Schiebepassage würden wir diese lieber umgehen und stattdessen auch eher mal zur Strasse greifen.


----------



## isartrails (22. Februar 2016)

mroppelt schrieb:


> Sind die von Dir genannten Strecken gut fahrbar ?


Ja. Valser Jöchl und Rodenecker Alm sind weitgehend fahrbar, mancher Abschnitt auf der Hochebene ist etwas streng in der Steigung.


mroppelt schrieb:


> Bzgl. der Etappe nach Falcade. Was kann man hier als Alternative machen?


Im Tal bleiben, von Cencenighe nach Falcade linksseitig des Bachs.


mroppelt schrieb:


> Wie gesagt sind wir nicht darauf erpicht jeden Lift zu nehmen.


Keiner startet mir der Absicht, jeden Lift mitzunehmen, aber manchmal kommt es halt so: Krankheit, Schietwetter, Motivationsloch, Zeitverzug - und schon sitzt du schneller in der Gondel, als du dir vorher ausgemalt hast.
Manches sucht man sich nicht aus. Eine Teilnehmerin hat auf diesem Alpencross abschnittsweise sogar viermal den öffentlichen Bus genommen, mit Bike wohlgemerkt. Mit etwas Galgenhumor haben wir nach einiger Zeit darin sogar die logistische Herausforderung gefunden, wie man einen Alpencross mit Bike zu Ende bringt, ohne selber viel getreten zu haben. Ist dann auch ne Form von "Erstbefahrung"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mroppelt (23. Februar 2016)

Hab aus den Planungstips nun mal folgende Route erstellt. Diese enthält noch einige Routingpunktfehler, aber im grossen und Ganzen sollte die Strecke passen. Bitte schaut Euch das mal an und gebt mir Bescheid ob noch einige Fehler (Trage-/Schiebepassagen, Verbesserungen) fehlen.

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=axjsutxmqdyfwodl

Was haltet Ihr davon?

Wo bekomm ich zuverlässig ermittelt wie viele HM einzelne Tagesetappen hätten ? Basecamp? Die Etappen muss ich noch planen.

EDIT: oops...ich denke bei der Version befahre ich die Strada del Vena in der falschen Richtung oder ?

Danke vorab!


----------



## isartrails (23. Februar 2016)

mroppelt schrieb:


> Wo bekomm ich zuverlässig ermittelt wie viele HM einzelne Tagesetappen hätten ?


Vorher abfahren. Ist die einzig mir bekannte Methode, zuverlässige Werte zu erhalten. Alles andere sind aus Geländemodellen errechnete Annäherungswerte, die du genausogut erwürfeln kannst.

Gleiches gilt auch für die künstlichen Tracks der Portal-Software.
Im Großen und Ganzen passt das so, (aber die Strada de la Vena ist immer noch nicht drin), aber in der Fahrpraxis wirst du damit öfter mal Überraschungen erleben.
Ich arbeite komplett anders bei der Trackerstellung: anstatt mich auf fehlerhaftige Algorithmen zu verlassen, stückele ich Trackaufzeichnungen anderer Biker zu meiner Wunschroute zusammen. Das Web ist doch voll von Tracks, die andere schon gefahren sind. Das mag aufwändiger sein, führt aber zu besseren Ergebnissen (in der Regel ohne Überraschungen im Gebirge).

Basecamp ist kostenlos und genauso funktioniert es leider auch...


----------



## mroppelt (23. Februar 2016)

Strada del Vena ist nicht drin...ich passe den Track nochmal an


----------



## mroppelt (24. Februar 2016)

nun sollte auch die Strada del la Vena drin sein. Bitte um Feedback. Danke

@Isartrail: war ein Fehler von mir :-(

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=vdvkwhlbqpgfguhn


----------



## isartrails (24. Februar 2016)

Ja, wird so langsam. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Wenn du jetzt noch dedes Vorschläge einbaust, dann nimmt die Strecke langsam Gestalt an.  
Und irgendwann solltest du auch Etappenorte festlegen...


----------



## cschaeff (24. Februar 2016)

isartrails schrieb:


> Vorher abfahren. Ist die einzig mir bekannte Methode, zuverlässige Werte zu erhalten. Alles andere sind aus Geländemodellen errechnete Annäherungswerte, die du genausogut erwürfeln kannst.



Wenn du den Track auf GPSIES erstellst (mit der Option WEGE FOLGEN), kommen sehr gute Ergebnisse raus. Lag bei meiner letzten Tour bei unter 10 % Fehler (Vergleich GPS-Messung  und konstruierter Track). Mit basecamp hast du teilweise 30-40 % Abweichung (meist rechnet basecamp zu viele Höhenmeter aus).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mroppelt (26. Februar 2016)

OK, verstanden....aber eine Frage noch für...
@dede 

Was meinst du konkret mit:
......In Cortina würd ich auch etwas anders fahren (statt Straße bzw. alternativer sausteiler Schotterampe) bzw. die Seilbahn zum Pie Tofana und ggf. weiter zum Rif. Duca d'Aosta nutzen. Ebenso überlegenswert ist der Seilbahnshuttle hoch zur Scoiattolihütte (Cinque Torri Sessellift), da die Asphaltpiste außer sausteilen Rampen eigtl. nichts Weiteres bietet....

Ich bekomm das nicht ganz auf die Reihe. Meinst du in Cortina den Lift "Col Druscie" zu nehmen, dann runter zur Baita Pie Tofane...über das Baita Aoste und dann weiter wieder auf die Strecke zu kommen? Ist da ein Weg oder was fahrbares ? Danke vorab!


----------



## litevilledoc (28. Februar 2016)

mroppelt schrieb:


> nun sollte auch die Strada del la Vena drin sein. Bitte um Feedback. Danke
> 
> @Isartrail: war ein Fehler von mir :-(
> 
> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=vdvkwhlbqpgfguhn


Hi,
ich plane auch meine route über den östlichen teil der dolomiten nach riva. leider kann ich deinen link nicht öffnen, würde deine überlegungen aber dennoch mal sehen.
kannst du den link nochmal einstellen oder mir per pm schicken?
danke für deine hilfe.


----------



## mroppelt (28. Februar 2016)

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=jwehlmwluysyhzqi

Aktueller Planungsstand


----------



## Inncura (1. April 2016)

Hi
Mal eine allgemeine Frage:

6 Tage Dolomiten vom Zillertal nach Riva - wieviel Tageskilometer bzw. Höhenmeter plant ihr so durchschnittlich ein (klar abhängig vom Können aber es soll ja schön, entspannend und anstrengend sein)

Pfunderer Joch -: fahren gerne bergauf, wenig Schiebepassagen, keine Tragepassagen und keine schwierigen Trails ....kennt die Strecke jemand

welche Rucksackgröße würdet ihr empfehlen

Almen zum Übernachten ?

Zillertal - Pfitschertal -Pfunderer Joch oder (ValserJoch) - Nigerpass oder Karerpass - Seiseralm  - Molvenosee - Riva....so ausm Kopf raus




Danke


----------



## mroppelt (11. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen, wir haben nun die Tour incl. Übernachtungen geplant. Nun sind wir noch auf der Suche der letzten beiden Etappen. Hat jemand Empfehlungen vom Startpunkt Caldonazzo See nach Torbole. Lohnt der Kaiserjägerweg? Eckdaten: 1500 - 2000 hm, wobei die Schlussetappe eher um die 1500 hm haben sollte. Wir wollen ja rechtzeitig am Lago sein. Hat jemand Tipps bzw. Tracks...Alternative wäre vom See direkt über Rovereto nach Torbole oder eine Rundtour am Caldonazzo See (Sentiero del Pace). Was meint Ihr ? Danke vorab.


----------



## Speedskater (11. April 2016)

2013 bin ich den Kaiserjägerweg gefahren, fand ich nicht so prickelnd.
2014 bin ich von Caldonazzo über den Passo Della Fricca gefahren, finde ich einfach schöner.

 Auf dem Weg zum Passo Della Fricca gibt es immer wieder nette Aussichtspunke.







Die alte Strasse, die am Tunnel vorbeiführt, schaut irgendwie nicht mehr so frisch aus.




Weiter geht es auf Asphalt über Passo Sommo




und Passo Coe zum Dosso del Sommo.







Von dort über Schotter und Trails abwärts nach Serrada, um gleich wieder aufwärts zum Monte Finonchio zu radeln.




Jetzt folgt das Highlight des Tages, die Abfahrt vom Monte Finonchio führt über diverse flowige bis technisch anspruchsvolle Trails, abwärts nach Rovereto. Die Trails erinnern teilweise eher an ein ausgetrocknetes Bachbett. Von Rovereto bin ich nach Torbole zu Mecki geradelt, wo ich schon erwartet wurde.




An diesem Tag habe ich ca. 68 km 1900 hm zurück gelegt.

GPS-Track
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=pomcgikwgwovlwqy

Entspannter geht es vom Passo Sommo über den 12er Weg (am Golfplatz) über Rif. Stella d'Italia Richtung Passo Coe.


----------



## Speedskater (11. April 2016)

Für 2 Tage hätte ich das anzubieten

Zum Passo Della Fricca



Die Tunnels der alten Passtrasse wurden seit dem letzten Jahr aufgeräumt, es liegt nur noch vor dem letzen Tunnel Geröll.



Wir radeln auf der Strasse über Carbonare und San Sebastiano zum Passo Del Sommo, wo wir einen sehr übersichtlichen Apfestrudel zu uns nehmen. Am Golf Platz biegen wir nach links auf den 12er Forstweg ab und radeln zum Rifugio Coe, wo wir eine Pause machen und etwas essen.
Weiter geht es über eine Forststrasse die in einen Trail mündet zum Monte Maggio.



Vom Monte Maggio fahren wir abwärts zum Passo Borcola.



Das obligatorische Foto am ollen LKW.






Das Hottehü war auch nicht gerade schüchtern.



Wir rollen die 19 Spitzkehren auf der Strasse runter nach Posina zu unserem Hotel.
Das Hotel Al Garibaldino http://www.garibaldino.com/albergo.html ist von außen eher unscheinbar, hat aber mehr Zimmer als man ihm von außen zutraut und macht einen gepflegten Eindruck. Zum Abendessen kommt der Koch zu uns an den Tisch, er spricht deutsch und erklärt uns was er zubereiten kann. Es gibt 3 Sorten Gnocchi, erst mit Fleischsoße, dann mit Paprika und zum Schluss mit Steinpilzen. Als Hauptgericht hatten wir das Reh gewählt. Alles war sehr lecker.

Strecke: 41 km 1450 hm


Ich fuhr auf Asphalt zum Passo Xomo und vorbei am Eingang zur Strada Delle 52 Gallerie



auf Schotterpiste zur Porte Del Pasubio



vorbei an den Sette Croci



Durch eine tolle Landschaft



fast nur auf schmalen Trails



bis nach Rovereto und von dort auf Radwegen wieder nach Riva.

6. Tag
Caldonazzo, Passo Della Fricca, Monte Maggio, Posina
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=wptiyoglxcjbextb

7. Tag
Posina, Refugio Achille Pappa, Refugio Lancia, Rovereto, Mecki
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ojahbwutxpachtml


----------



## chuck1 (13. April 2016)

mroppelt schrieb:


> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=jwehlmwluysyhzqi
> 
> Aktueller Planungsstand


Hätte mir gerne mal wieder den aktuellen Planungsstand angesehen, aber der Link scheint nicht zu gehen  . 
Kannste den mal neu einstellen?


----------



## Room3 (13. April 2016)

mroppelt schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, wir haben nun die Tour incl. Übernachtungen geplant. Nun sind wir noch auf der Suche der letzten beiden Etappen. Hat jemand Empfehlungen vom Startpunkt Caldonazzo See nach Torbole. Lohnt der Kaiserjägerweg? Eckdaten: 1500 - 2000 hm, wobei die Schlussetappe eher um die 1500 hm haben sollte. Wir wollen ja rechtzeitig am Lago sein. Hat jemand Tipps bzw. Tracks...Alternative wäre vom See direkt über Rovereto nach Torbole oder eine Rundtour am Caldonazzo See (Sentiero del Pace). Was meint Ihr ? Danke vorab.



Die gleiche Frage hat sich mir auch gestellt. 
Ich habe mich dann auch für die 1 Tagesvariante von speedskater mit Monte Finonchio und ohne Kaiserjägerweg entschieden:
https://www.bikemap.net/de/route/3419246-room-x-71-caldonazzo-torbole/
Alternativ hab ich mir auch mal noch eine direkte Variante gemacht falls die Kraft oder Motivation am letzten Tag nicht mehr so hoch ist.
https://www.bikemap.net/de/route/3415702-room-x-7-caldonazzo-torbole/


----------

